

SEO Ranking Factors 2015 Summary (from SearchMetrics Report) - seane
https://medium.com/@visiblehq/seo-ranking-factors-2015-cheat-sheet-759ff9380ae3

======
seane
The SearchMetrics report is fantastic, using hard research to produce SEO
insights. I've taken the very long report and broke it down into easily
consumed pieces (but I still recommend reading through the original report
sometime).

